# how to disable RVU on Samsung SmartTV



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know why but my Samsung SmartTV (purchased Nov 2014) has recently been showing DirecTV RVU as an input source. I never enabled this nor do I have a Genie.

1) How can I remove this source from the list of input sources? It is annoying.

2) How can I remove ANY source from the list of input sources on a Smart TV? This was so much simpler on my 2009 LCD Samsung TV.

3) Why do I keep getting a popup message on my TV about my Samsung account (for which I have none). I want to disable this from showing up.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm sure you have looked at the TV menu to disable this - so I would suggest your contact samsung or perhaps the Samsung support forum if you can't get an answer here. D* would not be "prompt" you for this- has your TV had a recent software update from Samsung?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

These questions are all for Samsung, not DIRECTV®, but hopefully someone may come along with an answer. I'd be interested, too, in seeing if one can modify what the TV displays in that area. I think no, but time will tell.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think you can remove them, you can rename them, but that is it from the menu. I think you can remove the inputs through the service menu, but you really need to know what you are doing.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> These questions are all for Samsung, not DIRECTV®, but hopefully someone may come along with an answer. I'd be interested, too, in seeing if one can modify what the TV displays in that area. I think no, but time will tell.


I can't find dedicated Samsung TV Forum and I know you guys are super good with this stuff and always quick to help out. I've posted the same question on DirecTV forum and emailed them direclty but I doubt I'll ever get an answer.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

I should have mentioned this before but this TV does not have ANY input source other than an Xbox, a Wii, and the NAS connected to my LAN which I stream content from.
Basically it's the TV I have for my kids play area in the basement. I guess since the TV is connected to my LAN it somehow detects my DirecTV DVR(s).


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

coeng said:


> I should have mentioned this before but this TV does not have ANY input source other than an Xbox, a Wii, and the NAS connected to my LAN which I stream content from.
> Basically it's the TV I have for my kids play area in the basement. I guess since the TV is connected to my LAN it somehow detects my DirecTV DVR(s).


You might try -http://www.avsforum.com/

Search under your make and model


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If you post the model number of the TV we would have a better chance of being able to help out. Otherwise check AVSForum like WestDC recommended (be sure to use the display forum not HDTV forum).

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/

This would be the correct area assuming your TV is an LCD.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> If you post the model number of the TV we would have a better chance of being able to help out. Otherwise check AVSForum like WestDC recommended (be sure to use the display forum not HDTV forum).
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/
> 
> This would be the correct area assuming your TV is an LCD.


It's a UN40F6300. I'll also post in the recommended AVS forum.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Could this be because one of my DVRs I just learned is a Genie DVR (H34) and that my TV happens to be DIRECTV Ready (see link below)?

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3992

How is my network detecting this "potential capability" since my H34 is not connected directly to my LAN but rather through the DECA network via a legacy CCK device that connects directly into my main router?

Could all of this new behaviour be happening because I recently replaced my old Linksys wired router with a brand new TRENDNet Wirelsss AC1900 router?

From the link above it seems like all I have to do is enter the appropriate code (54000) on the Samsung TV and I should be able to watch content on that TV from the H34.

Does that sound logical at all? If so, then I may be able to utilize this capability on my other Samsung TV purchased in 2011 (UN40D6000) which is connected to a regular HD receiver in my bedroom. That receiver allows me to watch TV from both of my DVRs (H34 & H24). If I don't even need that receiver then I can just return it and not pay the monthly rental fee.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

No that's not gonna Happen without a $6,50 a month fee and a Deca to activate it then you can throw the deca away


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, your TV is RVU ready, so it can be used as a client with your HR34 to get your DirecTV content on it without hooking up a receiver or mini client.

Like WestDC mentioned, you will have to call DirecTV and activate an RVU client and pay &6.50 a month in order for that to work though. And I believe it does have to be hooked up using a DECA attached to the DirecTV coax network and power, and then an ethernet cable to the TV (I'm guessing your TV is just hooked up over ethernet right now) in order to get it to activate. Then you should be able to go back to straight ethernet if you want.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking at your manual it does not appear that your TV has the ability to hide inputs, so I'm not sure you are going to be able to hide this. Just in case the manual isn't mentioning it I would hit the source button, then tools and see if there is anything in there about hiding/removing unused inputs.

Otherwise the only way to possibly get it to stop showing up would be to either disconnect this TV from your home network, or disconnect your Cinema Connect Kit from your home network. Or if you really know your way around your router you might be able to somehow keep those two networks from seeing each other while still accessing the internet (that is beyond my help though, sorry).


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Yes, your TV is RVU ready, so it can be used as a client with your HR34 to get your DirecTV content on it without hooking up a receiver or mini client.
> 
> Like WestDC mentioned, you will have to call DirecTV and activate an RVU client and pay &6.50 a month in order for that to work though. And I believe it does have to be hooked up using a DECA attached to the DirecTV coax network and power, and then an ethernet cable to the TV (I'm guessing your TV is just hooked up over ethernet right now) in order to get it to activate. Then you should be able to go back to straight ethernet if you want.


I knew it sounded to good to be true. Yes, all of the TV in my house are hooked up with hard lines to my home gigabit network. They can all access the NAS device in this manner. I bet that I would also have to pay for the DECA attachment WestDC mentioned (which I would assume connects in between the coax that currently goes into my H34).

If this really is the case then I'm not looking to spend any money here, just want to disable my Samsung TV from picking up the RVU. I don't know where to look for the answer. I emailed both DirecTV and Samsung and who knows when I'll get a response. I've posted on DirecTV forum and avsforum as well.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Otherwise the only way to possibly get it to stop showing up would be to either disconnect this TV from your home network, or disconnect your Cinema Connect Kit from your home network. Or if you really know your way around your router you might be able to somehow keep those two networks from seeing each other while still accessing the internet (that is beyond my help though, sorry).


I've been thinking that myself. Do I really need that legacy CCK in my garage? What purpose does it really serve? My WH service will still run without it right? I even still have the CCK they sent me two weeks ago (recall the thread I started about trying to get DIRECTV2PC to work) and never charged me for. The interesting thing now is that my new router (which was installed a little over a week ago) now shows me what devices are connected to it through the config menu. I can see both of my DVRs there as well as the plethora of other devices in my house.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The CCK is one way for your DVRs to see the internet (VoD, TV apps, some search functions for example) If those are of no interest, do disconnect the CCK.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, whole home DVR works without the CCK.

Wheter you want the CCK is up to you. If you want to be able to use the Pandora, Youtube, or other apps built into your DirecTV receivers, or use VOD then you need it hooked up. You could hook ethernet directly to the HR34, but since you have the CCK I would recommend just sticking with it. Like we covered in the other thread, do not hook up ethernet to the CCK and HR34 at the same time.

Speaking of the other thread, were you ever able to get your apps to see your receivers, or DirecTV2PC to work?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Yes, whole home DVR works without the CCK.
> 
> Wheter you want the CCK is up to you. If you want to be able to use the Pandora, Youtube, or other apps built into your DirecTV receivers, or use VOD then you need it hooked up. You could hook ethernet directly to the HR34, but since you have the CCK I would recommend just sticking with it. Like we covered in the other thread, do not hook up ethernet to the CCK and HR34 at the same time.
> 
> Speaking of the other thread, were you ever able to get your apps to see your receivers, or DirecTV2PC to work?


In that case I don't need the CCK since I use none of those features. When I had the installation done in 2011 I had no idea what the device really did. They tech just told me it was a cool thing to have.

I never did get the DirecTV2PC to work. Would have thought that maybe the new router would have made a difference but just verified last night that it did not. The app crashes as soon as I attempt to launch it.

What will happen if I disconnect the CCK in the garage and connect both the H24 and H34 back into my network. IIRC that will kill my WH service again, right? What if I connect just the H34 to my network? IIRC when I did that the app launched fine and I was able to watch content on that DVR. But the side effect was that it killed my WH service I think.

Why does this crap have to be so complicated? Can't DirecTV just network everything via ethernet?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is no way to hide the RVU input, as far as HDMI unused sources, the ones that are live are bright white, the ones that are not used are greyed you. No sure why you think this is a DIRECTV® issue, Samsung is the one that made the TV and they made no effort to hide unused ports when they are not in used.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

coeng said:


> Why does this crap have to be so complicated? Can't DirecTV just network everything via ethernet?


Can remote the CCK and only connect the Genie to your network, this will not kill your WHDVR, and will enable all receivers to connect to the internet via the Genie. The reason why ethernet is not used, is because is a lot easier to network with one cable than having to run two cables to every receiver


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Can remote the CCK and only connect the Genie to your network, this will not kill your WHDVR, and will enable all receivers to connect to the internet via the Genie. The reason why ethernet is not used, is because is a lot easier to network with one cable than having to run two cables to every receiver


Let me get this right.

1) remove CCK
2) connected ethernet wire to H34 Genie
3) WH service will work
4) nothing else will be impacted
5) as a bonus if I am lucky my PC will see and play the H34 content again

BTW, the H34 is where I have all of my main recordings anyway (series shows and what not). The H24 was my first DVR and it is now only used for single show recordings (when needed in a pinch).


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

coeng said:


> Why does this crap have to be so complicated?


I feel your pain, I have no answers for you.
But I am paying attention to the thread.
I suffer with my Samsung "smart tv" everyday as well.
I have to press the input button 8 or 10 times to roll through all the connected devices to get from HDMI2 to HDMI1.
And I have never been able to get a Youtube video to play on it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

It isn't that complicated. The way you have it set up right now is the way it is supposed to be set up. I would not change anything.

Does seeing the RVU input there really bother you that much? 

I still think the DirecTV2PC issue is an issue with the install on the computer. Something got corrupt on there and that is really hard to figure out over the internet.

With your new router in place are your phone/tablet apps able to see your receivers when you are at home connected to your home WiFi (not a guest network if you have one)?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

coeng said:


> Let me get this right.
> 
> 1) remove CCK
> 2) connected ethernet wire to H34 Genie
> ...


Correct


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Correct


That won't stop his Genie from being seen from his tv, which is his issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> That won't stop his Genie from being seen from his tv, which is his issue.


Agreed! And I already covered that on post 19. Someone mentioned how to simplify his set up and that was what my post was referring to


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

But his CCK is in the garage, working, and not in the way of anything as far as I can tell so I wouldn't necessarily consider getting rid of it really simplifying anything. As you have pointed out many times using the HR34 as the CCK bridge is not supported by DirecTV and can cause issues (like during a power outage, or if the HR34 fails). Not to mention if some day some programmer at DirecTV manages to make it quit working as the bridge whether on purpose or on accident.

In my opinion if you have a CCK already, and have a place to put it that isn't causing any issues, then I say stick with it instead of using the Genie as the bridge.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

coeng said:


> I knew it sounded to good to be true. Yes, all of the TV in my house are hooked up with hard lines to my home gigabit network. They can all access the NAS device in this manner. I bet that I would also have to pay for the DECA attachment WestDC mentioned (which I would assume connects in between the coax that currently goes into my H34).
> 
> If this really is the case then I'm not looking to spend any money here, just want to disable my Samsung TV from picking up the RVU. I don't know where to look for the answer. I emailed both DirecTV and Samsung and who knows when I'll get a response. I've posted on DirecTV forum and avsforum as well.


Actually you have all that is required to make your TV a client of your HR34. That being said, you would have to go back a redo your TV initial setup (should be a menu option to do this) and make sure complete the entire set up steps...all of them. However, it has been my experience that the Samsung seem to "forget" that you want to disable RVU for instance. You best bet would be to disconnect the Ethernet cable from the TV and enable its wireless connection to your network. That is the one way to ensure TV can't try enable the RVU client.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Beerstalker said:


> But his CCK is in the garage, working, and not in the way of anything as far as I can tell so I wouldn't necessarily consider getting rid of it really simplifying anything. As you have pointed out many times using the HR34 as the CCK bridge is not supported by DirecTV and can cause issues (like during a power outage, or if the HR34 fails). Not to mention if some day some programmer at DirecTV manages to make it quit working as the bridge whether on purpose or on accident.
> 
> In my opinion if you have a CCK already, and have a place to put it that isn't causing any issues, then I say stick with it instead of using the Genie as the bridge.


This makes a ton of sense. Changing this aspect won't affect the Samsung input listings in any event.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's what I did:

1) Disconnected CCK in garage
2) Connected H34 Genie to my LAN
3) Assigned H34 a static IP address
4) Pinged H34 from my PC
5) Uninstalled DTV2PC (even forced a Revo uninstall which deleted leftover keys)
6) Reinstalled DTV2PC, same issue, crashes right away
7) Uninstalled DTV2PC for the last time (yes officially throwing in the towel)
8) Powered on the kids TV in basement
9) Right away the CONNECTING TO RVU SERVER screen came on (~ 10 seconds) and asked for a PIN
10) Went back upstairs to the H34, added a new device to the WH service, got a 4-digit PIN
11) Went back to TV in basement, entered 4 digit PIN, and after a few seconds it said 0 devices were authorized (as expected)
12) Disconnected ethernet wire from H34 because if I don't then the TV in the basement tries to connect to RVU every time I cycle through the source list and hit RVU. It hangs on this source for about 20 seconds or so until I can select the next source. It is very annoying.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Are you turning the TV on before the device it is connecting to? Sounds like it isn't getting a signal and switching to another input.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Pull the Ethernet cable from your TV and connect the TV to your network via wireless connection. This is the only way to guarantee that the RVU will not try and initialize. You will lose no capability from the TV if wirelessly connected vice Ethernet connected.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually now that the H34 is no longer connected to my LAN (and the CCK is disconnected) when I re-ran the TV setup from start to finish (skipping over the network settings) it no longer shows the RVU as an input.

So I'm back to the stone age configuration but at least I have my WH service functioning.

Would have been nice to get the RVU up and running on the new TV but for $6.50 a month what advantage would that have given me over leasing another receiver and running WH to it. If they don't get you one way, they get you another way.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

coeng said:


> Actually now that the H34 is no longer connected to my LAN (and the CCK is disconnected) when I re-ran the TV setup from start to finish (skipping over the network settings) it no longer shows the RVU as an input.
> 
> So I'm back to the stone age configuration but at least I have my WH service functioning.
> 
> Would have been nice to get the RVU up and running on the new TV but for $6.50 a month what advantage would that have given me over leasing another receiver and running WH to it. If they don't get you one way, they get you another way.


The advantage is no extension to your contract. If you go the DirecTV client route then you extend your contract by two years since you are adding new DirecTV equipment (although many get out of this extension).


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

The problem with having your cck disconnected is that you no longer have VOD service.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> The advantage is no extension to your contract. If you go the DirecTV client route then you extend your contract by two years since you are adding new DirecTV equipment (although many get out of this extension).


Not following you. Can you provide more detail?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> The problem with having your cck disconnected is that you no longer have VOD service.


Never thought of that. I rarely used VOD but would still like it. But what else was I supposed to do? If there's no way to disable RVU in either the TV or the DVR it's just going to annoy the heck out of me. Or maybe that's what the intention was. This I should point out never was a problem until I recently upgraded my main router. I had the TV connected the same way for well over a year.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Is the RVU a flat fee of $6.50 per month or is it per client TV?

If it's 6.50 flat I could send back the leased receiver in my master bedroom (that TV is DirecTV Ready) to negate the $6.50 per month increase I would incur and then both TVs could utilize RVU for the price of one.

Is using the RVU service any different than watching TV using a receiver?


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

RVU is just a client that uses a tuner inside the Genie. Each RVU will run you the same price monthly as a receiver. RVUs can be in the form of DirecTV supplied hardware which then incur the two year contract since you are adding actual hardware or in your case the RVU client is built into the TV. Still the monthly fee but since you aren't adding DirecTV hardware there is no new contract extension. 

As I said before, if you disconnect the Ethernet cable from your TV and instead use its built in wireless to connect to your network it will solve your RVU option since the RVU client requires connection to your network via Ethernet and since it will be disconnected the RVU function will be gone. You can also try and reperform your initial TV setup and make sure you don't tell it that you have DirecTV and it "might" remove it.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

It won't remove the RVU source though. That will still be listed. I have a Samsung and it is connected wireless but the RVU is still there just without the automatic connecting like you mentioned.

Redoing the setup shouldn't matter as I skipped that part and my TV still sees the RVU.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

prushing said:


> It won't remove the RVU source though. That will still be listed. I have a Samsung and it is connected wireless but the RVU is still there just without the automatic connecting like you mentioned.
> 
> Redoing the setup shouldn't matter as I skipped that part and my TV still sees the RVU.


I also have a Samsung and when I disconnect my Ethernet cable the RVU no longer shows up as a source.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

The problem is that I need my TV hard-wired into my LAN because I stream content from my NAS. Wireless from my NAS just won't cut it. 

But as we already know, connecting the CCK back into my router will automatically trigger the RVU client on the DirecTV-Ready TVs. I don't understand why there is no option to disable this on the TV. It shouldn't assume you want to use the RVU just because you have DirecTV service. 

Would you be able to tolerate a 20 second delay every time you hit the RVU source as you cycle through your TV sources to get you back to HDMI 1 (after using HDMI 2)? 

Also, still trying to understand the 2 year contract extension issue. Is this something I am trying to avoid? Or is this something I want? I would think it's the former but just want to make sure.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is listed on page 24 ? of the manual on things you can do with Sources.

*Delete: *Use to delete an external device from a source. When you delete an external device
from a source, you erase the information the TV has stored about the device and you delete the
association the device has with the source.

Do you see this option when the Sources are on the screen and you select the DirecTV one ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Another tack: Can you not set up CEC ("Anynet" on Sammy) to make the switches automatically?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> This is listed on page 24 ? of the manual on things you can do with Sources.
> 
> *Delete: *Use to delete an external device from a source. When you delete an external device
> from a source, you erase the information the TV has stored about the device and you delete the
> ...


I must not be seeing it. I am looking at the e-manual and cannot find anything about deleting an external device from a source:

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201103/20110324091218633/[ENG_US]GSATSCA-1017.pdf


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Another tack: Can you not set up CEC ("Anynet" on Sammy) to make the switches automatically?


I have no idea what this means...


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

I actually just got an email reply from Samsung (which doesn't help me much at all, aside from the grammar issues).

Thank you for contacting Samsung. Going through your email write-up, I am able to understand that your TV model: UN40D6300SFXZA is by default opting Direct TV RVU as input source which you would like to remove it from source list and displaying popup message related to Samsung account. I know how bothering it would be. I will be glad to assist you in best way possible. 

Please factory reset the TV by referring to the link below to troubleshoot direct TV source issue. Factory resetting the TV brings the TV back factory default settings. 

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?idx=168299&modelname=UN40D6300SF&modelcode=UN40D6300SFXZA 

I have checked all the information and see that remove source from the source list is not possible, you can only rename the source if you wish. 

Please get back to us with following details to assist you further, If the issue persists even after factory resetting the TV: 

1. Screenshot of the popup message in JPEG/PDF format. The attachment(s) need to be less than 2 megabytes in size and in one of the following formats: PDF, TIFF, JPG/JPEG, BMP. 
2. Screenshot of the source message in JPEG/PDF format.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

coeng said:


> I must not be seeing it. I am looking at the e-manual and cannot find anything about deleting an external device from a source:
> 
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201103/20110324091218633/[ENG_US]GSATSCA-1017.pdf


The CEC setup / information starts on page 276 ?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The CEC setup / information starts on page 276 ?


Okay, but what does Anynet+ have to do with the RVU? I'm not seeing the connection.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

coeng said:


> Okay, but what does Anynet+ have to do with the RVU? I'm not seeing the connection.


I was looking in the manual and found info about the Anynet that laxguy posted to possibly use. I do not have hooked up so I can not play with it to see what it does.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is a link to the manual on the web like I was reading. However I was using one for a higher model number.
I can not find the same information in the TV it appears that you have. 40" D 6300.

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201009/20100906132413656/[UC6300-ZA]BN68-03165A-01Eng.pdf


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

coeng said:


> Okay, but what does Anynet+ have to do with the RVU? I'm not seeing the connection.


The connection is that you're complaining about a 20 second delay when you scroll through sources and hit the RVU source. With CEC activated, it's likely that the TV will jump directly to the source that has just been turned on, without scrolling past the RVU source, thus eliminating the 20 second delay.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> The connection is that you're complaining about a 20 second delay when you scroll through sources and hit the RVU source. With CEC activated, it's likely that the TV will jump directly to the source that has just been turned on, without scrolling past the RVU source, thus eliminating the 20 second delay.


I have an older Samsung and I just noticed that I can go thru the Source menu in either direction and it rolls over.
Just for a quick try, try going the direction that keeps you off the RVU source and see if you can change sources without rolling over the RVU item.

The CEC sounds great once you set it up as others are listing as an option to help out.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Is there a number associated with each source? With my Toshiba, each Source (I think Toshiba calls them Inputs, rather than Sources) has a number associated with it so, Pressing Source + Number takes you directly to the source, while pressing Source repeatedly scrolls you through the various sources


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> Is there a number associated with each source? With my Toshiba, each Source (I think Toshiba calls them Inputs, rather than Sources) has a number associated with it so, Pressing Source + Number takes you directly to the source, while pressing Source repeatedly scrolls you through the various sources


Reminder that my TV is a 2009 model LCD and it does not have a number. I tried what you said you could do and it did not move. I used the number 1, 2 and 3 after pressing the Source button on the remote.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

A lot of tvs have discreet codes for inputs, so you might consider a universal remote. I have a Panasonic & Sammy... both only have a Source button on the remotes. However, my universal remote has discreet codes in the database so I can assign a button as HDMI 1 and another Component 1 without needing to cycle sources.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> The connection is that you're complaining about a 20 second delay when you scroll through sources and hit the RVU source. With CEC activated, it's likely that the TV will jump directly to the source that has just been turned on, without scrolling past the RVU source, thus eliminating the 20 second delay.


But the only devices connected to this TV are non-Samsung devices so I'm not sure CEC will apply in my case. Doesn't the feature only detected Samsung CEC-enabled devices? All I have connected to this TV is an XBox (HDMI 1), a Wii U (HDMI 2) and my NAS (Network). The first two are physical connections, the NAS is a virtual connection through my LAN.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine controls my Denon AVR (and a Sammy BRD player).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

coeng said:


> But the only devices connected to this TV are non-Samsung devices so I'm not sure CEC will apply in my case. Doesn't the feature only detected Samsung CEC-enabled devices? All I have connected to this TV is an XBox (HDMI 1), a Wii U (HDMI 2) and my NAS (Network). The first two are physical connections, the NAS is a virtual connection through my LAN.


Most manufacturers put their own name on CEC in their units. I believe that most things will work together as long as they are connected via an HDMI cable.
Someone listed several names that the manufacturers use and if I remember correctly it was about 7 names.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

coeng said:


> But the only devices connected to this TV are non-Samsung devices so I'm not sure CEC will apply in my case. Doesn't the feature only detected Samsung CEC-enabled devices? All I have connected to this TV is an XBox (HDMI 1), a Wii U (HDMI 2) and my NAS (Network). The first two are physical connections, the NAS is a virtual connection through my LAN.


No. That's the problem with the various manufacturers giving their own name to the HDMI-CEC function. CEC works across different manufacturers.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

When I try to configure CEC it says no devices found. Even after I hooked my CCK back up tonight to trouble shoot.

I'm going to try to post a video that I made showing the RVU annoyance. Sometimes it tries to connect to it even without selecting the RVU source as the input (just merely toggling past that input causes it sometimes to try to connect). It's very random I've learned tonight, no pattern to it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

coeng said:


> I have no idea what this means...


This article is interesting reading on CEC and the XBox1 and CEC in general.
http://thedigitallifestyle.com/w/index.php/2014/01/08/xbox-one-really-use-hdmi-cec/


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't think the Xbox and Wii U supported HDMI-CEC and skimming that article it looks like I was right with the Xbox at least. So it sounds like that solution it likely a dead end.

Coeng, did you try bringing up the source list and scrolling through them using the arrow buttons so you could avoind going past the RVU input like another member suggested? To me that seems like it would be a pretty simple solution if it works (assuming you aren't using a programmable remote like Harmony/URC).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

coeng said:


> When I try to configure CEC it says no devices found. Even after I hooked my CCK back up tonight to trouble shoot.
> 
> I'm going to try to post a video that I made showing the RVU annoyance. Sometimes it tries to connect to it even without selecting the RVU source as the input (just merely toggling past that input causes it sometimes to try to connect). It's very random I've learned tonight, no pattern to it.


In order for CEC to work, it needs to be turned on at each component. You can't just turn it on at the TV and assume that it will work. That having been said, according to the research of others, it appears that your other components don't support CEC. So, it's not the answer to your problem.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> A lot of tvs have discreet codes for inputs, so you might consider a universal remote. I have a Panasonic & Sammy... both only have a Source button on the remotes. However, my universal remote has discreet codes in the database so I can assign a button as HDMI 1 and another Component 1 without needing to cycle sources.


I have a Panasonic. I programmed my universal to select input and then the number of the input. It's a work around if there aren't discrete codes available, or like me just too lazy to look them up. :grin:

Mike


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, I misunderstood, I though the Genie WAS connected via HDMI.
It's correct, since the other devices don't support HDMI CEC that's not a solution. My guess is that a programmable remote that can select the appropriate input is the only answer to this one.


----------

